# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Oregon -  CE's

## optigoddess

Wine tasting and Computer vision.



Solving Your Patients 

Computer Vision Problems

2 hours ABO CE

with Jon Torrey 

Of Prio Corporation

October 2   6-10pm

@ Casey Eye Institute 

RSVP 

optician@oregonoptician.org

or 503-642-9929


Members Free

Nonmembers  $5

Includes cool Wineglass!

Renew your 2004 membership

----------

